# Looking for Hymer 680 Starline



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are looking for a Hymer 680 Starline. I have only found two dealers in the UK with these for sale atm, given our price of a max of £30k.

The next plan is to look abroad or privately.

Anyone got any good sites in preferably in Germany or UK.

I have used the normal autotrader etc and Die Wohnmoli in Germany.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi try this

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=MH&lang=en

hor you are lucky Dick


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We found our Hymer 655 M/H on mobile.de and bought from Durrwang-Morlein in Dortmund. Great place and very helpful.
Check out their web address www.duerrwang.de
Regards
Bob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrewandshirley. Another one to try is www.campirama.be at Kortrijk
in Belgium, not too far from the ferries, run by a father and son, son speaks excellent English and is very helpfull.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*starline 680*

Hello,
I bought a 680 from durwang in dortmund last november.durrwang.de great van,they sorted out german insurance and number plates to get us home no problem.they have a 680 for sale on their website at the moment,
Ulrich is the man to speak to he has good english,got coach from preston lancs to london victoria then coach to dortmund,stayed in dortmund area for a couple of days to see if their were any problems with the van all ok then home via rotterdam.
Had problem with lights when getting van motd due to dipping wrong way,lights are seperate dip and main beam told Ulrich about problem he told me to get them changed and they would pay,i did so and recieved cheque by return,i can recomend this firm.
Must admit did get very good deal due to £ to Euro exchange last november was a good rate,saved about £8000 on comparable van in uk.
All the best.
Pete.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Try mobile.de easy to navigate just click on Motorhome and fill the make and model box , then scroll page and click Germany in country box.better with private buyer good luck.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Try Deepcar Motorhomes International ( address below)- they are a German couple who run the business and purchase secndhand vehicles in Germany and have many contacts. I am not associated with them but have bought all our previous 'vans from them. They are nice to deal with. It's worth a try.
*[email protected]*
Hovis


----------

